

Thread on Reddit: Would you ever pay for a desktop linux application? - windsurfer
http://www.reddit.com/r/linux/comments/h6ef2/ask_rlinux_would_you_guys_ever_pay_for_a_desktop/

======
coffeenut
That's like asking 'would you ever pay for sex'? Lots of people do it, but
nobody will admit to it.

